# Kill the mini chat.



## Palladium (Feb 27, 2010)

Who's for killing the mini-chat feature because of the problems we seem to be having ?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2010)

From our current 10432 members what percentage of a kill vote do we need to get rid of the Mini Chat.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey gill,if we use the percentage basis we need to account for less than 10% of members being active.
If we have 10K+ members and 500 vote yes,thats nothing,though if we have less than 1000 active members and 500 vote yes that be more of an impact.
Johnny
**EDIT**
The person in 400th place of posts only has 22 posts.Of course that doesnt constitute non activity,it only constitues lack of contribution,and questions.


----------



## Oz (Feb 27, 2010)

The chat messes with my computer but it is something I can deal with if others find value in having it. Personally I would not be inclined to use it, and it seems others are not really using it either.

As to the percentage thing, it will be based on active users as only an active user can vote.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 27, 2010)

I vote we can it.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2010)

I did not know there was a chat, oh well, I guess I won't miss it then.

Jim


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 27, 2010)

> As to the percentage thing, it will be based on active users as only an active user can vote.


That sounds good.
Ok in that case I'm with steve....can it.The same messages have been up there forever anyways.
Johnny


----------



## nickvc (Feb 28, 2010)

The person in 400th place of posts only has 22 posts.Of course that doesnt constitute non activity,it only constitues lack of contribution,and questions.[/quote]
Thats amazing i read nearly all the new posts and never realised so few members contribute to the forum, but i do see the same names so i guess i should have known.Do we need to kick a few butts and get the membership more involved as its in every ones interest to keep the forum interesting with input from as many members as possible whether newbie or masters in their own area of interest and expertise.


----------



## hemicuda (Feb 28, 2010)

I am one of the few in the 400 category so I am guilty of the lack of posts!! lol 
I have not used the mini chat either ( just mostly P.M's soooo....).

I too have noticed some issues with the forum changing from small font type (which is normal for my laptop) to large font with the oddball sound.
after a while it does return to normal,but if this is caused by the mini chat then it should go. 

Just my 2 bits worth!

Hope everyone is prospering and doing well in the refining/learning departments!

Regards,Keith.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 28, 2010)

IMHO, I think that if it's causing these font problems for even one person, it should be removed. I might feel differently if it were more active, but I doubt it. I don't think the poll should determine anything. Just take it off unless the problem could be totally eliminated for everyone by the Admin. 

When I shut down FF from the Task Manager and then re-start FF, I have the enlarged font on the forum until I log in again. It's horrible. If I had to put up with this enlarged font every time the mini-chat refreshed, I would definitely not be on this forum.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 28, 2010)

That makes at least two moderators voting to can it, I think that should be enough right there.
Jim


----------



## Noxx (Feb 28, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Noxx.
Jim


----------



## Oz (Feb 28, 2010)

No more jumping words and frog croaking, that is so much nicer!
Thanks Noxx


----------



## martyn111 (Feb 28, 2010)

removed by p***ed member


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, Noxx!! It's gone. Hallelujah!


----------



## Palladium (Mar 1, 2010)

martyn111 said:


> I was aware of the problems of the font size changing but wasn't aware of the cause.
> I have been on the forum for quite a long time now, orignally as marty, but i haven't been able to access the forum under that name for a while now, it may be a coincedence but it would appear to have been around the time i noticed the font change issuse that access was denied on my user name marty.
> I would be in agreement with the mods in canning the mini chat and hopefully then i can reclaim my orignal identity.




Send Noxx a p.m. and tell him you need you password reset.


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeeha! It's gone!!! What was it? :shock:


----------

